# JR kit parts



## jamesbil (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi all,
Its been a while since I was here..
Just went to turn a JR fountain pen I got from timberbits some time ago only to find the threaded part in the cap is broken, on checking 2 others are the same.
Unfortunately they don't have parts anymore.
Any Ideas?
James


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 22, 2020)

What kit and what is broken? Maybe a photo would be of help.


----------



## jamesbil (Apr 22, 2020)

Sorry its the JR fountain pen. The threaded part of the cap is broken.
Ill try to get a pic


----------



## jamesbil (Apr 22, 2020)

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipOpc_ev6UcezuqzeyL7sG9wgKREtV4mD3R8InOT








						New item by James Billings
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Bean_Counter (Apr 22, 2020)

I have had that happen before. Put a dab of CA on and glue it back on careful not to get on the threads


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 22, 2020)

I would use an epoxy but guess CA would work.


----------



## jamesbil (Apr 23, 2020)

Unfortunately the part of the thread that goes inside the silver bit is broken off too. So it can't be repaired. Anyone know if other kit parts are compatible with the JR?


----------



## jjjaworski (Jun 2, 2020)

Perhaps these might work??






						Caballero Center Band Insert - Pack of 3
					

Caballero Center band Plastic Insert  	   	Female threaded insert for Caballero Center bands.  This is the plastic insert that is sometimes broken by mishandling when the cap is pulled off rather than unscrewed or over torqued when screwed in.  Will work with SPW Caballero kits and MAY work with...




					www.exoticblanks.com


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks for sending business our way!!!  But I doubt that will work.  The Dayacom jr series uses .40" and .48" OD with a .01 wall thickness, for an inside diameter of .38 and .46 approx.  The "JR" from Timberbits was slightly different, people noted that the bushings for the Dayacom jr series did not work.  I suspect you are SOL> the parts were completely unique.


----------

